# New Mod



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

I just wanted to say hi to everyone  and introduce myself to you all as i've taken over as mod for this board 

If anyone needs anything please feel free to pm me and in the meantime sending you all lots of love and am   that all your individual dreams come true

Amanda xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Bambam (I love the name  )

love

Snowbelle


----------



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

BamBam,

Welcome,     

....nice to have u as our Mod. We look forwrad to getting to know u better   

Take care hun


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Bambam 

A very warm welcome to the board.

Love
Julie
XXX


----------

